# A video for you guys: My 2.0L 16v ITB megasquirt RabbitGTI



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Don't even bother watching the video without Audio, you have to hear the engine.*
I built this and finished it a year ago. I wanted to put videos up at the time, but never got around to it. I moved across the country though and never really got to drive it much. I gave it to a friend who has continued tuning the Megasquirt and is dialing it in pretty well. Just about ready to hit a dyno. It's fast and loud. Enjoy. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gUkMB9nmu0
Here is some more info on the car: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3348593












_Modified by NTRabbit at 9:35 AM 8-19-2008_


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: A video for you guys: My 2.0L 16v ITB megasquirt RabbitGTI (NTRabbit)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What radiator is that?


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: A video for you guys: My 2.0L 16v ITB megasquirt RabbitGTI (bowagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bowagon* »_Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What radiator is that?

Made by a company called Full Race. It was made for a Honda CRX with a front lower sway bar, so it is extra short. http://www.full-race.com/catal...d4bb3 
I searched high and low for a rad that would fit, then Eurotrashrabbit got me on to this. It cools VERY VERY well.



_Modified by NTRabbit at 4:51 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: A video for you guys: My 2.0L 16v ITB megasquirt RabbitGTI (NTRabbit)*

How's it working for you? I.E. how did it mount up, hose fitment, etc...


_Modified by bowagon at 6:32 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: A video for you guys: My 2.0L 16v ITB megasquirt RabbitGTI (bowagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bowagon* »_How's it working for you? I.E. how did it mount up, hose fitment, etc...

_Modified by bowagon at 6:32 PM 8-19-2008_

x2


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: A video for you guys: My 2.0L 16v ITB megasquirt RabbitGTI (bowagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bowagon* »_How's it working for you? I.E. how did it mount up, hose fitment, etc...


im curious about the fitment as well. can you get us some dimensions on the radiator, and the hose inlet/outlet sizes?
great looking motor too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjunkie42 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: A video for you guys: My 2.0L 16v ITB megasquirt RabbitGTI (ValveCoverGasket)*

what MS are you running?
are you running alpha-n or speed desity?
im tuning speed desity with a few problems. do you have a current msq that i could look at.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: A video for you guys: My 2.0L 16v ITB megasquirt RabbitGTI (vwjunkie42)*

Love the vid! What kind of plug wires are those?


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

I bought one last year, but haven't got around to installing it yet. I even got the ABF outlet pipe so I can use it.
Full Race CRX radiator vs. Stock MK2 Radiator
14.75" wide, 14.25" tall (not including filler neck)
Inlet/Outlet 1.25" diameter
















Front side, you can see the 2 mounting pins on the bottom, and it has one up top.










_Modified by xr4tic at 3:56 PM 8-26-2008_


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: A video for you guys: My 2.0L 16v ITB megasquirt RabbitGTI (bowagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bowagon* »_How's it working for you? I.E. how did it mount up, hose fitment, etc...

_Modified by bowagon at 6:32 PM 8-19-2008_

It mounted up fine. I don't have any pics of how the hoses line up, but it isn't that hard. You just have to get a little creative. I just cut up some old hoses, and used those. I also went to the local auto parts store, and walked around the back room looking at hoses until I found ones that had the bends I needed. The key was making these flanges to link the different bends. 








I electroplated all of the flanges too. The flange is on the far right is used for your fan switch. I can't remember exactly, but I think it came off a saab. Contact eurotrashrabbit on here, he knows. 


_Modified by NTRabbit at 9:40 AM 8-27-2008_


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: A video for you guys: My 2.0L 16v ITB megasquirt RabbitGTI (NTRabbit)*

awesome build....your next investment should be a wide-band o2....get those afr's in the 12.8-13.0 range and you'll be money!


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

lose the waste spark.


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

looks like a distributor setup to me.


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_looks like a distributor setup to me.

Yup, just using the hall sender for pick up. Super easy. 
And there is a WBO2 on there.


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: A video for you guys: My 2.0L 16v ITB megasquirt RabbitGTI (vwjunkie42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjunkie42* »_what MS are you running?
are you running alpha-n or speed desity?
im tuning speed desity with a few problems. do you have a current msq that i could look at.

During the video, we were running MSnS-E with the hybrid alpha-n. My friend who is tuning it has recently switched over to full alpha-n and has had great luck in tuning the driveability. Running speed density is hard with the ITBs and big cam's because the map readings are very on/off. Speed density works great on stock manifolds with stock to medium sized cams. I don't have an MSQ for you. I live in Colorado now, and my friend who is driving/tuning the car lives in Virginia, and he is not much of an internet guy. I kind of gave the car to one of my best friends because I didn't have the time/space/money to bring it with me to Colorado.


----------



## GTIChaser (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: A video for you guys: My 2.0L 16v ITB megasquirt RabbitGTI (NTRabbit)*

Nice Work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Based on what you said this should be the radiator that you used :
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku 
which is a cross-flow radiator
now 1 question for u:
Do you think it possible to use this radiator(the one below) in place of yours, baring in mind that, this is a down flow radiator. I assume because they are used on the same engine. the flow direction should be the same as the one you have on your engine, right?
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku 

and One more question, What is your CR?
Thanks in advance
_Modified by GTIChaser at 3:42 PM 11-5-2008_




_Modified by GTIChaser at 10:05 PM 11-5-2008_


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: A video for you guys: My 2.0L 16v ITB megasquirt RabbitGTI (GTIChaser)*

GTIChaser: The first link you posted didn't work. I don't know if the second radiator would work or not. When I picked the Full Race one, I just went for whatever would fit. Keep one thing in mind though, the radiator I used, http://www.full-race.com/catal...d4bb3 is shorter than a stock CRX radiator. It is a little shorter to allow a front traction bar for the CRX, and that's the only reason it fit in the VW. 
I never CC'ed the engine, but it had a 2.0L bottom end with a 1.8L head, and the head was decked .006, so I figure that it was very close to 11.0:1 Compression Ratio.


----------



## GTIChaser (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: A video for you guys: My 2.0L 16v ITB megasquirt RabbitGTI (NTRabbit)*

Thanks for the information
BTW i fixed the first link.


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

nice,i followed your other thread on the build up, congrats.


----------

